# Experiment? Let's put it to a vote!!



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

As the title reads, I'm going to do something for fun here...and all of you can participate! 

I'm about to run a 2x2x7 experimental space. This space is mostly for fun, but I'd like to bang out 6+ OZ's from the space if possible. Thinking of doing 1 big(er) one in a large DWC tote. This run, I'm doing base nutes mostly...I may add a couple of extra things, but this is a run to see how minimal of things I can use and still get good results. 

But, the fun part; You all get to vote on the strain! 

I couldn't sort out which exactly I wanted to do, and was leaning a way, but figured hey... let's make this fun and interesting! Here's the strain list:

- Delicious Seeds; Cotton Candy
- Delicious Seeds; Sugar Candy
- Delicious Seeds; Caramelo
- Delicious Seeds; Sugar Black Rose
- OG Seeds; Black Cauldron
- OG Seeds; Sleeping Dog
- OG Seeds; Bubble Krush
- Paradise Seeds; Delahaze
- G13 Labs; White Critical 
- G13 Labs; Blue OG
- Cali Connection; Girl Scout Cookies
- Humbolt Seed; Green Crack
- *Forum Breeder* - Boy Scout Cookies
- *Forum Breeder* - Purple Empress x Larry OG
- *Forum Breeder* - Larry OG x Larry OG


Some of the stuff above I've run before, but will run again certainly. 
Also, I'm willing to consider "write ins" but it's WAY more likely I'll pop a bean that I already have. 

So, let's get this started! 

2x2 tent - Jungle Juice - Mars II 400w LED....that's it. 
Haven't considered training methods entirely, but I'll probably scrog.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2015)

Im running GSC for the first time so I will reserve comment on it until I have actually smoked it, but it looks promising, I loved critical plus from G13 so critical white gets my vote.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Dman! I really appreciate your time and words  

I have experiences and thoughts with the stuff I listed, but I'm also reserving all of them for now. I've run 5 of the strains I've listed, already. 

Alright, let's keep these votes coming in please


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

I go with oranges Purple kush,PExL or the black sugar rose is just a really cool name. I am changing my name  to that any minute.

They all look good. Enjoy.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sugar Black Rose, saw it on another forum quite a while ago. Made a pretty girl and made me want to try it. So, that being said, I`ll give my vote to her.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

Gsc


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, I am voting BSC as I had a wonderful BSC a while back that yielded over 5 ozs.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2015)

I voted Larry........ Lotta peeps here got Larry......... Larry is a staple to most any garden....... hard to clone.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2015)

I am just finishing up the my first run of the Sugar Black Rose. I was not real pleased with the yield and had a little bit of trouble with it spitting out some nanners. It grew in a space that is about 2'x2' and I only yielded about 3oz from her. It may do better in its own space as mine was a bit strangled by the Larry OG Kush's long stretching branches as the SBR is not a very "stretchy" plant. But the buds had amazingly sweet and fruity smell that is echoed in the flavor. The high is really nice for someone who want a relaxing, just got off work and wanting to unwind, kind of high. It gives me a certain amount of back pain relief as well. While it does have a bit of couch lock to it, it didn't knock me out or make me drowsy, just real laid back and relaxed.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

Woo, thanks everyone so much for posting, so far! :aok: 

Hilarious when you click "view poll results" and see a bunch of votes, and not ONE of them with more than 1 vote. hahahaha :rofl: 

Still going to reserve my thoughts and past experiences for now. Would love to get some more people to chime in here!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 29, 2015)

I chose green crack! I just wanna see how well it does, I've always been interested in running that strain. I've smoked her before, and I absolutely loved it! I her she's easy to grow. And a darn good yielder.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

Excellent, keep em coming! :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I am just finishing up the my first run of the Sugar Black Rose. I was not real pleased with the yield and had a little bit of trouble with it spitting out some nanners. It grew in a space that is about 2'x2' and I only yielded about 3oz from her. It may do better in its own space as mine was a bit strangled by the Larry OG Kush's long stretching branches as the SBR is not a very "stretchy" plant. But the buds had amazingly sweet and fruity smell that is echoed in the flavor. The high is really nice for someone who want a relaxing, just got off work and wanting to unwind, kind of high. It gives me a certain amount of back pain relief as well. While it does have a bit of couch lock to it, it didn't knock me out or make me drowsy, just real laid back and relaxed.


 
Thank you for the report on the Sugar Black Rose. Good to read a report from someone who will give an honest one, good or bad. Still sounds interesting.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Thank you for the report on the Sugar Black Rose. Good to read a report from someone who will give an honest one, good or bad. Still sounds interesting.



Check one of my old journals, I ran this one too and actually am the one that suggested (gave) the SBR to HP  

I'm having a feeling that one won't make it this round, but still good to see people are curious about her.

Since I've stopped my reservation now, I'll say; I've run Cotton Candy twice, with HUGE amazing results each time...SBR twice, with above average results each time, but nothing "amazing" per say.. I ran the BSC and wish I cloned it. Phenomenal!!....I've heard both good and bad about cali connect GSC...I've run Black Cauldron with super results!....I ran Blue OG with "decent" results but think I could do it again better....Larry OG seems to peak my interest...


There, ok, aired out and put down all my reserved thoughts.


----------



## Baddestruffest (Mar 30, 2015)

white critical remains one of the best buds I ever smoked so she got my vote.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2015)

I find that I like the BSC better than the straight Larry--like the high better, like the taste better, like the plant structure better.  I haven't grown GSC,  but sure like it combined with the Larry.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Great results so far in this thread. Lots of opinions on different ways, but a few things have multiple votes. I'm mentally leaning some ways, but want to get more people to vote if possible.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2015)

Nobody picked mine.....Paradise Seeds; Delahaze


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you have past experiences with Delahaze Kraven, or just pickin' on it because you wanted to?  

Let's get a few more votes in here, then I'll be making my decision shortly :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

*bump*

Let's get some more voting going on! Can't wait to get this space going!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like it's between the green crack and the GSC. Have you ever run the green crack yet?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 31, 2015)

I really liked the name, never heard of it before , but it sounded like it would rock.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

I've not run it before, but my brother has had it a few times. It's popular it seems.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Larry is one of my favorites as well. I ran one Larry beside the SBR and the Larry yielded twice as much in the same space under scrog. The only downfall to the Larry is that if you don't flip it at the right time, it will grow into the lights.  I would grow one that is a medium sized bush so that it doesn't overcrowd itself. That is why I was thinking of the SBR.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

Green crack grown by Tilray is my favorite daytime strain it's an amazing sativa when grown right. I'm nuts and I'd go for the two extremes a wicked sativa and indica . Yes it's harder that way but that's what makes it fun lol


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Apr 1, 2015)

hi! I voted for Cotton Candy. I had one seed that was a freebie that got smashed  I think it was the tiniest pot seed I've ever seen. I'm interested to see how it does


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

AmateurAspirations said:


> hi! I voted for Cotton Candy. I had one seed that was a freebie that got smashed  I think it was the tiniest pot seed I've ever seen. I'm interested to see how it does



This was one of my favorites in the past... I got a freebie and ran it twice (cloned once) and the first time it gave me 7.8 oz dry and the second time I got 10.1 oz dry!! My largest yielder from a single to date, and I chronicled this in one of my journals in my signature. I think it's the "A journey through space and time - Multiple species" journal. Either way, in my journals I post the items used and strains in the first posts. :aok: 

Thanks for voting and checking in everyone!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Voting is all across the board. Could we get some more voting going on please?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sativa G13 x Haze Barney's Farms . If it is grown well it has an amazing aroma and taste on of my top 5 Sativa of All Time.

Indica I'd say anything that's got Bubba kush or Skywalker Kush in it but Larry OG is a known hitter so I'd Run that as my indica . 

If you got those I know someone with PB that would Trade hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Apr 1, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> This was one of my favorites in the past... I got a freebie and ran it twice (cloned once) and the first time it gave me 7.8 oz dry and the second time I got 10.1 oz dry!! My largest yielder from a single to date, and I chronicled this in one of my journals in my signature. I think it's the "A journey through space and time - Multiple species" journal. Either way, in my journals I post the items used and strains in the first posts. :aok:
> 
> Thanks for voting and checking in everyone!



I just looked through your journals sir! What a tastey selection you've had! Curious as to why you weren't happy with Barney's tho? I want to get their LSD soon. I was thinking on the 8 ball kush too, since I could toss em in the flower room immediately.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Kraven just ran 8 Ball and enjoys it I believe, and I've heard great things about their LSD as well... but... my experience with their Pineapple Chunk was "meh".. good yields, decent smell very blah taste, not dense at all.. I got 3 out of 5 fem seeds to germ; barely! Then, I had experience with BF's Acapulco Gold. Granted, the end result was actually rather phenomenal and I would recommend it (with a stable pheno) after a good cure...but, I only got 2 out of 5 to germ and getting them to take off was a process! At first I was like "this is junk" but after 2 weeks of curing, the gold actually came out (tan really) and the smell was this amazing earthy smell / taste.. can't describe it. But I had already killed the clone because it had made me upset. lol  

Thanks for looking and enjoying.  :aok:


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

I had to go for the Blue OG, I love the colorful strains, just so happens I have 1 of these beans. So my vote is partially swayed because I want to see this grown out.

Goodluck to ya!


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Colorful cannabis, is why I choose SBR. She be a pretty girl.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

next said:


> I had to go for the Blue OG, I love the colorful strains, just so happens I have 1 of these beans. So my vote is partially swayed because I want to see this grown out.
> 
> Goodluck to ya!



I've grown 5x Blue OG before.. there's no color  Frosty though heh



yooper420 said:


> Colorful cannabis, is why I choose SBR. She be a pretty girl.



And I grew 3x of these SBR before as well, and also no color. Sweet smoke though, very decent.


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

well then.. have anything colorful?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Depending on pheno:

Cotton Candy
Cheese Candy
Black Cauldron
Purple Empress x Larry OG

My cotton candy I ran had a little bit in it, and have seen pics of Cheese Candy with some. The Black Cauldron I ran has some purple.. and I assume PUrple Emp has a chance to be purple? 

I don't think I have anything in there that's guaranteed purple


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

I would love to grow Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2, its pretty much black.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, we have a 5 way tie... 3 votes for each of those 5. :rofl: 

Lots of votes though, that's great. Thank you everyone, appreciate your time and thoughts. You're all directly contributing thoughts to what I run next in my experimental space. :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

There is one not on the list that was a great producer for me, ,,and thats Pinapple Express. Awesome plant and tough as nails And a great high.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> There is one not on the list that was a great producer for me, ,,and thats Pinapple Express. Awesome plant and tough as nails.



Youuuuu haven't been following my journeys at all have you sir? haha  

I have a phenomenal PE pheno!! I just finished a tent with those and 2 other strains, and still have the cut going. Thanks WH for stopping in and telling me your suggestion! I really appreciate that WH  :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

Woops,,sorry Bro,,fraid i missed it. I am a weeeee bit scatered brained sometimes. Lol,,,annd it is early ya know.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Woops,,sorry Bro,,fraid i missed it. I am a weeeee bit scatered brained sometimes. Lol,,,annd it is early ya know.



Mostly giving ya crap! :rofl:  :aok: 

The hilarious part is I believe you've spoke in my current journal a time or two....so you probably "knew" but.. I SURE DO KNOW what THC brain is like!!!! hhahahah I hate not remembering as much. The only thing about MJ that can piss off!


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey Doc, I remember an old saying......Better to be pissed off, then pissed on, ha, ha, ha.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

:stuff-1125699181_i_Maybe im just getten old and forgetful.  No,,im just high.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

:rofl: 

I'm paying my respects to you WH, and toasting up .54g of Critical Sensi Star in the oven with some PB toast  

I have done a .7 of some much "lesser" smoke, and felt the effects. Nothing too strong, I probably would've went to a solid 1.0 or more on a 3rd round of doing that strain, but I just have AMAZING stuff now, no mediocre LOL. So, I just did a .54... should do the trick. If not, dosage gets upped next time  

Thanks WH for that quite awesome bit you showed me a few week ago. :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

Have a good day my Friend. Yummy in the tummy. Time for some Cherry Pie on Buttered Toast or will it be Platinum OG on toast.:fly:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2015)

Well votes are all over the place, but a pretty good amount. 21 votes, not bad. 

Seems there's one that's got 4 votes and topped the others: 

Blue OG

Would be interesting to run this again. I ran 5 of these in the past, as my second run ever. Quite sure I put way too much nutes in and didn't dry properly or run them long enough...as they tasted HORRIBLE! lol 

Plus, I believe I was under lit at the time. 

I'm not settling on Blue OG yet, as I do not have my light purchased or my space ready. So get some more votes in all! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

*bump*


----------



## Kraven (Apr 7, 2015)

Yup it would be nice if the next four were for Paradise Seeds; Delahaze


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yup it would be nice if the next four were for Paradise Seeds; Delahaze



:rofl: :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

*bump* 

Vote vote


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue og. I've never had it, but it just sounds nice and rolls right out there. Makes me want to try some lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue OG from G13 Labs is a flavorful hybrid following the lineage of Blueberry F3, Blue Moonshine, and OG Kush. These dark, cone-shaped buds characteristic of OG genes emanate notes of berry and citrus, and leave its consumer feeling euphoric and relaxed. Though its effects are cerebrally targeted, Blue OG is known to also tackle pain, relax muscles, and relieve nausea. Growers can expect an eight week flowering period with ideal conditions outdoors.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

> relieve nausea



Random thought on that...

I woke up at 2 am last night after going to be around 11:30 pm. Whenever this happens to me, through my life, I end up nauseous and pacing for over an hour. 25% of the time I would vomit...get inner shivers.. it's weird. My body has to get 5+ hours of sleep before I can wake up or I will have nausea each and every time.

...well... Marijuana has always been my answer! Last night, I woke up at 2am after only sleeping a little bit and knew that I needed to urinate and that would start the whole "episode". So, I rose from my bed...packed some Pineapple Express, and power smoked that bowl. Faster than I did when I was 16 years old lol. After 5 mins, everything started to quickly flee from me. Shivers were the last thing to go, but nausea was the first! It's a magical feeling that sweeps over you when you go from feeling like you're going to yak, to 100% not going to. I love MJ. Some strains are better than others, and I wanted to report that Pineapple Express, from G13 Labs, helped me tremendously last night!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

I grew PE,,loved that strain.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds great, BF night shade is my #1 choice so far when it comes to nausea and the munchies. Plus it just blows my mind, all I want to do is just pour myself out on the bed and sleep, oh....right after I eat


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ya`ll a bunch of pot smoking potheads.........my kind of peeps. Wanna burn one ?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have never smoked pots


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't like blue anything.  I have never really had a good grow with anything with blueberry in it.  You are going for volume here are you not?  Don't really want to bash on others' choices, but how can someone recommend something they have never grown?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2015)

DGF, i am sure glad that worked for you. Marijuana is an amazing plant.. I know you know that, just thought I would reiterate.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thg, my opinion doesn't matter. Blueberry just sounds tasty to me lol.


----------



## greyghost (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry none of your choice s curls my toes I need info on pandoras box if you  could


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I grew PE,,loved that strain.



Smokin' on some now  



Kravenhead said:


> Sounds great, BF night shade is my #1 choice so far when it comes to nausea and the munchies. Plus it just blows my mind, all I want to do is just pour myself out on the bed and sleep, oh....right after I eat



hah, that's what the Merlot OG does to me. I no want sleepy!!  



yooper420 said:


> Ya`ll a bunch of pot smoking potheads.........my kind of peeps. Wanna burn one ?



Absolutely! Here's to you ..... per. :rofl: :aok: 



schoolboy420 said:


> I have never smoked pots



Ever poked smot ? 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't like blue anything.  I have never really had a good grow with anything with blueberry in it.  You are going for volume here are you not?  Don't really want to bash on others' choices, but how can someone recommend something they have never grown?



I've enjoyed some stuff with blueberry in it... I can't say I lean toward it though. I'm a big fan of Kush's and like.. earthy / piney / skunky / fuely smells and tastes



Rosebud said:


> DGF, i am sure glad that worked for you. Marijuana is an amazing plant.. I know you know that, just thought I would reiterate.



Yep! It's still keeping me going.. as you know, I've had a cold and stuff for a few days now. Even through my fever, MJ made it much better!  
Reiterate all you'd ever like Rose! I love to hear it from others besides me how awesome this plant is! :aok: 



schoolboy420 said:


> Thg, my opinion doesn't matter. Blueberry just sounds tasty to me lol.



Yesssss it does! Here's a fun fact; My wife doesn't smoke. Used to, just doesn't care for or need it, but is a HUGE advocate about it as she's seen it work wonders! Anyways, her favorite ones to smell are the Blueberry strains :aok: Also, take note.. Blue OG has won the votes up to this point. I wonder if it's because people think it will grow the color blue? hah  



greyghost said:


> Sorry none of your choice s curls my toes I need info on pandoras box if you  could



Erm...what in the actual funk does that have to do with this thread? If they don't cure your toes, and you want info on another strain, go make another thread you bozo..... :huh::stoned::cool2::doh::lama:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ever poked smot ?



Yep, definitely, just never smoked pots.. Or pans.






Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yesssss it does! Here's a fun fact; My wife doesn't smoke. Used to, just doesn't care for or need it, but is a HUGE advocate about it as she's seen it work wonders! Anyways, her favorite ones to smell are the Blueberry strains :aok: Also, take note.. Blue OG has won the votes up to this point. I wonder if it's because people think it will grow the color blue? hah



The strange thing, is my wife is bigger on smoking than I am. Lol. I like smoking, and pretty much everything to do with it, I just don't normally care to smoke more than once or twice a day. It just varies, I really like to smoke heavily right before I go play my guitar. Your wife being an advocate is great!

As far as people thinking it will grow blue, its hard telling what people think. I know, I think it sounds like it would taste pretty good. In my earlier smoking days I used to only roll with blueberry juicy jay papers. Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

I still say GSC.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sativa`s or sativa dominant,  that`s how I like to fly. And the weed of the day is..........only the shadow knows.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2015)

:cool2: Thanks all!

The experimental space is a little bit away from being used, so this poll IS still open.


----------

